# 67 GTO Jacking Points



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

Where can I place a floor jack to jack up the rear? 

thanks.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

under the rear end.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I always jack from the frame, at the torque box locations. If I have to pick up the rear axle, I use a nice piece of wood in the jack cradle, and go under the pumpkin. I would advise against jacking up an axle tube, due to possibly knocking it out of alignment.


----------



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks. the pumpkin is what I figured I wouldn't have thought of the wood block. appreciate the advice.


----------

